# Gate Pass Gazette Issue 9



## EN Publishing (Nov 11, 2022)

Gate Pass Gazette Issue 9 Now Available​
We have a great issue for you this month, with new marshal archetypes, an entire new combat tradition, new heritages, and more! Available to patreon subscribers at patreon.com/gatepass 

*Heritages of the Coral Climates*
The seas and shores of tropical climes teem with life, so it’s only appropriate for two new heritages to emerge from them. This article presents the tentacular pode and the sharklike galeoni. By PJ Coffey.

*Heirs of Command: Marshal Archetypes*
Marshals come in many shapes and sizes, from fearless commanders to shadowy criminal masterminds. This article introduces three new marshal archetypes, each at home in their own battlefields. Additionally, we introduce a new stronghold type in the form of a ship, and the new sailor follower. By Russ "Morrus" Morrissey.

*Heaven’s Roof*
Set among the Skyreach Mountains, Heaven’s Roof is a city built among the clouds. From distant peaks across the valleys the settlement appears to sit atop a floating tableau of rock with the single, thin bridge of the Elseanian Span tethering it to the rest of the world. This article presents NPCs, potion variants, exploration challenges and more for use in campaigns that brave the mountain heights. By Marc Kenobi

*Mythical Martial Maneuvers: The Arcane Knight*
Not unlike rare spells, some combat traditions are zealously guarded by those who have developed them, and the Arcane Knight tradition is no exception. In addition to the combat tradition itself, this article introduces the Order of the Argent Eye, an organization of arcane knights who are willing to train those who have the interest and aptitude, as well as the order’s _tome of the spellblade_, a magic item which grants a character access to their signature techniques. By Rachel Williamson.





The Necromancer Wizard Archetype​
Released exclusively on _levelup5e.com_, meet the official Necromancer archetype for wizards! A free nnew Archetype of Level Up Advanced 5th Edition.

Necromancy is the practice of death magic–dark magic which calls on the very power of unlife. Necromancers are reviled and feared wherever they go: students of death and masters of the undead, they are able to speak with the dead, create skeletal and zombie minions, and drain the very life force from their foes.

While many necromancers use their powers for good, the practices of commanding undead minions and talking to those who have passed usually evoke revulsion or animosity from those who witness them, often making social encounters uncomfortable. The use of necromantic magic is widely regarded as evil, and the practitioners of it similarly so.

Check it out here.







Dungeon Delvers Guide Backerkit Closing Soon​
The late pledge and pre-order store for *Dungeon Delver's Guide *closes on November 14th. Those who have ordered the book since the Kickstarter ended will receive the PDF version on that date (with hardcovers coming next year). After that, the book will be unavailable for purchase until the Kickstarter backers receive their hardcovers in March 2023. 

Click here to pledge late.


----------

